# crossbow for woman



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Can anyone give some real life advice on a good crossbow for woman? I want to get my wife one so she can bow hunt with me but she wont go for a standard bow. It may potentially be used for my daughter as well. I was looking at the Barnett Lady Raptor FX but again I know nothing about crossbows! 
questions include.. how easy / difficult to cock, accuracy, how quiet they are (I bow hunt so familiar with noise of a shot being bad!!) kill distance, as in what yardage is a "max" for ethically taking a deer. (im Victoria county so deer are not south tx huge!!)
thanks in advance


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I got my Dad into a Barnette Brotherhood crossbow this year. Besides a good fit, the major issue we looked at was his ability to cock it using the cocking rope. Whatever one you choose, make sure she practices a lot, she'll get stronger cocking it making her more comfortable with using it. Go to a shop that will allow her to hold, cock and shoot some different models.


----------



## Flatty Stalker (Feb 24, 2010)

*crossbow*

Go to Crossbow Nation forum , look for a crossbow with a accu draw , Horton / Ten Point new cross bows have a mechanical reel type draw anyone can cock it , plus they have anti fire safety and protected rails to keep you away from thumb injury . youtube them


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you both. Appreciate it


----------



## hthomsen825 (Sep 7, 2006)

I bought my daughter a Parker Challenger in 2013. It is light, easy to handle, and she is very comfortable with it. I hunt with a couple of buddies who have each bought the same bow for their daughters. They have had similar success. I recommend it.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I will check it out! Thanks


----------



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

Go to west Houston archery or SanteFe Archery. They can help you.


----------



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

http://missionarchery.com/product/mxb-sniper-lite/
My buddy has this one. Easy to cock and really light. Bought it for him and his kid


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I didn't know mission made a crossbow. I shoot a mission bow and love it! 
Will have to check the stores out next time I'm in Houston! Thanks!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

DR_Smith said:


> I didn't know mission made a crossbow. I shoot a mission bow and love it!
> Will have to check the stores out next time I'm in Houston! Thanks!


R&M firearms in El Campo on 59 is dealer..As for Barnett Raptor fx and fx2...We have one of each ...Both are light /narrow/ and been relatively trouble free...The fx2 is the better of the 2..it uses a brush arrow hold down I really like that..I shoot a Excalibur thats about same speed way larger Physicaly.... the fx is quieter..and way smaller and way cheaper...Thats the ++++....The ++++ for the Excalibur it totally a TANK and will probably last forever...My wife can't Cock her FX so I cock it for her before I put her in stand and say call if you need...Yes we bought the crank for her FX but its more mechanical trouble for her than its worth ( I'm afraid she will get hurt with it)..Ten Point/Wicked Ridge/ Horton...all made by Ten Point have the best crank cocker system I personally used...as for accuracy with our 3 CB fx/ fx2 /Excal...one you find the right bolt/ field point /broadhead/fletching..and practice will hit a Silver Dollar every shot at 30y and almost as well at 40y...

Oh yes my GS was given a Barnett RC150 Recriut last year that this sister bought at Garage sale for $25...Last year and this he killed 3doe and 3bucks and 1 HOG...So Price must not be a factor..


----------



## MINI_MAJEK (May 13, 2016)

I purchased the lady Barnett crossbow for my wife. It shot great and did not give us any problems at first. But after about 50 shots or so the strings popped during a shot. Thought it was a mishap on our end so we ordered new strings for it. Got them replaced then within the next 10 shots it happened again. Then I called Barnett and they were extremely nice about it all. Sent the crossbow in and got it fixed. I ended up just selling it because I didn't want to have the same thing happen again. One positive note is that the customer service was A+.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

MINI_MAJEK said:


> I purchased the lady Barnett crossbow for my wife. It shot great and did not give us any problems at first. But after about 50 shots or so the strings popped during a shot. Thought it was a mishap on our end so we ordered new strings for it. Got them replaced then within the next 10 shots it happened again. Then I called Barnett and they were extremely nice about it all. Sent the crossbow in and got it fixed. I ended up just selling it because I didn't want to have the same thing happen again. One positive note is that the customer service was A+.


I have heard that they have prob wi th Bow string have not been there..did have a reputable cb shop say yes its been a prob..but its with the string not bow


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

My fiance has the lady raptor in muddy girl camo and has hands down been great she can cock it with rope cocking device about 5 times then she has problems lol and she is a small framed girl average guy can cock 20 times with ease imo, any who she shoots dang good out to 45-50 yards like splitting bolts good lol she's never shot any farther with it I have just for giggles and shot it out to 90 yards wouldn't attempt shooting an animal that far...... Well over 75 shots thru it and wax it regularly and haven't had an issue knock on wood ! Also we shoot the crossbow rages out of it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatty Stalker (Feb 24, 2010)

CHECK OUT THIS WEBSITE ALSO , YOU CAN SEE ALL OF THEM THERE

http://www.crossbowexpert.com/


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank y'all for the updates and experiences. It's so much nicer getting real life view points then salesman or dealers. Some are great but a lot like to push to get a sale.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Look into the Mission RSD system for her to cock it with. It will definitely help..


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

I am a 62 yr. old woman & my husband gave me a Mission 320 combo kit with scope, quiver, 3 bolts, & a case for Christmas last year. It has an adjustable stock so it is short for me and it is lightweight. I wish I didn't have to cock it but...I figured out what was best for me- took quiver off and can use both feet ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰. 
So far I've killed 1 blind ( my 1st kill), many pigs, and finally opening day of bow season my 1st doe with it. My favorite distance is 20-25 but 30 is good also. Even got a double on pigs just messing around. Bolt broke in 1/2 and recovered it iat the time and a couple of weeks later looked down at trail camera and there was the other 1/2 with my broadhead! Gotta love it!

So far I'm really happy with my Mission. Got some lighted nocks & I'm a happy wife!
P.S. The do make a reel mechanism for that bow but I don't think she will need it. You can add it later if she does.


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

OH, got mine in Corpus at Clyde's Archery & I think Archery Outfitters in Corpus also carries these.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks pighit! Great info!! Congrats on the kills too!!! I love shooting some pigs!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

pighitt said:


> OH, got mine in Corpus at Clyde's Archery & I think Archery Outfitters in Corpus also carries these.


You done great Congrats..Its nothing but did you notice on your post with photo you said you were 62 y old look at post number its 62 also You ready to go to Casino/ happy hunting


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

cva34 said:


> You done great Congrats..Its nothing but did you notice on your post with photo you said you were 62 y old look at post number its 62 also You ready to go to Casino/ happy hunting


Hahaha
Yes, I'll take that kind of luck!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pink camo (Jan 21, 2014)

*New to crossbows*

My husband got me a wicked ridge lady raptor muddy girl pink camo crossbow for Christmas. It has the acu 52 cocking system on it very easy to pull the string back. I have been target shooting 20yds to 40 yds is dead on 50 yds is about 6" drop. I also donated an arrow to the sweet gum tree. I like it. It is light weight and pretty much accurate.


----------



## Madeline Parks (May 8, 2021)

At a lightweight 6.4 lbs, the Whitetail Hunter II is great for ladies and those with more modest casings to guarantee that the heaviness of the crossbow isn't an over the top weight. ... The wax is truly significant in keeping up with your crossbow to guarantee it tends to be successful throughout an extensive stretch of time.


----------



## halenajuli (Dec 18, 2021)

I have been using Barnett Whitetail Hunter Crossbow, Was able to make a buck with this at 44 yards (will state that I was in a 20' high stand shooting downhill so the actual distance may have been further, range finder takes angle into consideration). Great through and through the shot, right on the money. I also used the Barnett decocking arrow all season and it worked flawlessly with this bow. The only issue I have is that the paint on the limbs is starting to peel but it does not affect the performance of the bow. I look forward to fine-tuning and using it again in a year.


----------

